# [SOLVED] Can't install DirectX 9?



## Emite (Oct 29, 2013)

*Reposted from Windows 7 Support (not sure if it belonged there)*
So today I was trying to download a program off the internet. During the installation, however, it informed me that I did not have the correct DirectX files to complete the download, and it linked me to the Microsoft website where I could download the most recent version of DirectX.

I downloaded the install file, launched it, and went through the two screens of installation, but when it actually tried to install the DirectX it would just throw me an error message and closes the install window. The error tells me that an internal system error occurred, and that I need to check the logs in my Windows folder to determine the problem.

Well the logs just give me the following every time:

[09/26/14 21:10:47] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 229, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Sections are not initialized.

--------------------
[09/26/14 21:10:47] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.

I have no idea what any of this means, and I don't know what at all to do. I just received this computer yesterday so I don't know a ton of the history on it. Please anyone that can help do! Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't install DirectX 9?*

What are you trying to download? DirectX 11 is the newest version of DirectX.


----------



## Emite (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Can't install DirectX 9?*

I am trying to install Open Broadcast Software, but when I click to run the installer it says I do not have the DirectX components that it requires, and links me here: Download DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer from Official Microsoft Download Center. It's when I try to run this install application that I get the error.

According to the DirectX Diagnostic Tool, my current DirectX version is DirectX 11.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Can't install DirectX 9?*

First, try running the program in compatibility mode for the version of Windows that was available when the game was produced start the compatibility troubleshooter. If this doesn't work, you might try installing the older DirectX 9.0c end-user runtime directly from the file (not web installer) as old games may check for this specific version.

Diagnosing basic problems with DirectX

Download DirectX 9.0c End-User Runtime from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## Emite (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Can't install DirectX 9?*



MPR said:


> First, try running the program in compatibility mode for the version of Windows that was available when the game was produced start the compatibility troubleshooter. If this doesn't work, you might try installing the older DirectX 9.0c end-user runtime directly from the file (not web installer) as old games may check for this specific version.
> 
> Diagnosing basic problems with DirectX
> 
> Download DirectX 9.0c End-User Runtime from Official Microsoft Download Center


I tried running the DirectX installer in compatibility mode for both Windows XP and Windows Vista, but both yielded no change. 

I then downloaded the 9.0c version from that second link you posted, and it finished its install instantly. But the other DirectX installer and the OBS installer still give the same messages.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Can't install DirectX 9?*

Have you run the Dx fixer from Open Broadcaster Software support pages?
DirectX Dependency Fixer


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Can't install DirectX 9?*

I went to the OBS website and downloaded and installed the Beta version with no problems under Windows 8.1. Are you on an admin account? If not, this might be one reason why the software won't install. Also, do you have your Windows version updated with the latest service pack and other updates?


----------



## Emite (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Can't install DirectX 9?*

@MPR I have downloaded OBS on my Windows 7 64bit Home PC and it had no problem. What I am trying to do now is on my Windows 7 32bit laptop. I am on the admin account (which is also the only account on the computer). And yep, everything is fully updated on my computer.

@gcaven No, I had not tried or downloaded that. I did just now, and it fixed three problems apparently. But the DirectX I am trying to install is still giving the same message. However, the error in the DX Error Log did change:
_--------------------
[09/28/14 13:34:43] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 352, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Failed API: SetAction()
Error: (0x80070057) - The parameter is incorrect.



--------------------
[09/28/14 13:34:43] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed._


----------



## Emite (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Can't install DirectX 9?*

I have solved it!! :dance:Back before I posted this question when I was trying to solve the problem on my own, I had followed this guide: DirectX Installation Problem - Possible Solution in an attempt to fix the problem. I went back now and undid what I did then to see if it would change anything now that I had used the DX Fixer gcaven showed me. And whadddya know it worked!

Thanks so much to you guys for all the help! I'm really glad you were able to solve the problem for me and appreciate all the time everyone put in!


----------

